# Trailer,  folding tail gate/ramp



## bogydave (Apr 26, 2013)

Got some hinges (4) 
Drilled & bolted to the trailer.
Added treated (4)  4' -  2X4s
2X6 bolted across the 2X4s mid way,  
Cut 1/2" plywood to length then split it into ( 2)  24" pieces
Screwed the bottom plywood on the  2X4 frame.
Used some small hinges for the 24" fold down ramp.


----------



## bogydave (Apr 26, 2013)

Tested the ATV ramp.
Drove arond the block, trailer brakes work.
Clean up the shop, tools away.
Back in the shop to paint the plywood to help prevent splinters & last longer .
I'll give the ramp another coat & sprinkle some sand on the wet paint so it's not so slippery.


----------



## bogydave (Apr 27, 2013)

Enamel paint & sprinkle some sand blasting sand on the tailgate ramps while wet:


----------



## WellSeasoned (Apr 27, 2013)

Nice work BD! That'll make life easier, and gave me some great ideas for my trailer too!


----------



## bigbarf48 (Apr 27, 2013)

Great work very clever all around! Should be a dream to work out of. I might have to steal some ideas from your rear ramp for mine


----------



## Bigfoot (Apr 28, 2013)

Way cool. Great idea!


----------



## nate379 (Apr 28, 2013)

Do you think those hinges will hold up to the weight and wear/tear from loading an ATV?  I would have probably welded on some hinges like these http://t1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcRfOnV-46BMNAANxQONWe_eg_eRK5jj2B79U1zAt2wL16a7kkhH... though I generally use steel over wood.


----------



## bogydave (Apr 28, 2013)

Thanks

Customized for my wood cutting needs. 

Kept me busy for a few days while the snow's melting 

Room for the ATV & 1.2 cords.
Hope to do a test run  with it next month. 
Trail/road to the cutting area should be open by then.


----------



## bogydave (Apr 28, 2013)

nate379 said:


> Do you think those hinges will hold up to the weight and wear/tear from loading an ATV? I would have probably welded on some hinges like these http://t1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcRfOnV-46BMNAANxQONWe_eg_eRK5jj2B79U1zAt2wL16a7kkhH... though I generally use steel over wood.


 
Hope so.
Will find out after a few trips.

If I had a welder, I would have some parts steel, (maybe aluminum).


----------



## nate379 (Apr 28, 2013)

I think I mentioned this before but if you need stuff welded, just bring it by. My usual rate is one beer an hour.


----------



## raybonz (Apr 28, 2013)

Great work and ideas Dave.. You can always pattern steel/diamond plate if want to later on if needed..

Ray


----------



## Todd 2 (Apr 28, 2013)

Looks great Dave, that will make that trailer alot more useful. 
I tend to improve or build things myself with lumber since I dont have a welder either, thinking about some side racks for the new wood truck I picked up last month.

Todd


----------



## bogydave (Apr 28, 2013)

raybonz said:


> Great work and ideas Dave.. You can always pattern steel/diamond plate if want to later on if needed..
> 
> Ray


 
Thought about some 1/4" aluminum diamond plate for the center (used section) of the tailgate/ramp.
Can cut it with a carbide blade & WD 40.  Need to check the price $ .
Might be slippery, but stronger than 1/2" CDX.



Todd 2 said:


> Looks great Dave, that will make that trailer alot more useful.
> I tend to improve or build things myself with lumber since I dont have a welder either, thinking about some side racks for the new wood truck I picked up last month.
> 
> Todd


 
If I got into welding , it would be mostly aluminum. 
Light weight  & easier on the back 

Gotta figure out where to mount the spare tire next.
Thinking front & center


----------



## salecker (Apr 29, 2013)

bogydave said:


> Thought about some 1/4" aluminum diamond plate for the center (used section) of the tailgate/ramp.
> Can cut it with a carbide blade & WD 40. Need to check the price $ .
> Might be slippery, but stronger than 1/2" CDX.
> 
> ...


Hi Dave
 I'v been thinking about hanging mine under the trailer,mabey with a tire winch from a P/U.My pickup has the same wheels so i'v allways got a spare in the truck,so it would only be used by someone that borrowed the trailer,or if i was having a bad tire day.I have good luck with tires,so two spares are overkill but nice.
 Thomas


----------



## bogydave (Apr 29, 2013)

salecker said:


> Hi Dave
> I'v been thinking about hanging mine under the trailer,mabey with a tire winch from a P/U.My pickup has the same wheels so i'v allways got a spare in the truck,so it would only be used by someone that borrowed the trailer,or if i was having a bad tire day.I have good luck with tires,so two spares are overkill but nice.
> Thomas


 
It would be nice if the truck tire is the same.
Never tried my PU jack to see if it would jack the trailer.
Figured , at worst, off load & block the back & use the tongue jack.

My trailer is pretty low so under it not a good option.
Side, front or keep it in the trailer & throw it in PU when loading.


----------



## nate379 (Apr 29, 2013)

I think I have a good sized piece of diamond plate aluminum that I don't have any plans on needing. I'll check tomorrow if I'm in that corner of the shed.  If you call for prices make sure your sitting down.  Figure about $10-15/sq foot for 1/8".... yes as in $400 area for a sheet.


----------



## DanCorcoran (Apr 29, 2013)

I'm confused.  In your ATV test photo, it appears that you're using store-bought metal loading ramps over the homemade ramp.  Why not just use the store-bought, if you have them?  I'm obviously missing something...


----------



## lukem (Apr 29, 2013)

bogydave said:


> It would be nice if the truck tire is the same.
> Never tried my PU jack to see if it would jack the trailer.
> Figured , at worst, off load & block the back & use the tongue jack.
> 
> ...


 
If your truck has a sizzor jack it should have no problem getting under the trailer axle and lifting it...bottle jack could be too tall. If you had a cord of wood and and ATV on there it would lift one side of one axle enough to change the tire.

As for the spare, either mount that on the tongue as pictured or on the outside of the side rail in front of the wheel wells.


----------



## bogydave (Apr 29, 2013)

DanCorcoran said:


> I'm confused. In your ATV test photo, it appears that you're using store-bought metal loading ramps over the homemade ramp. Why not just use the store-bought, if you have them? I'm obviously missing something...


 

I had a damaged/broken (store bought) aluminum (tri-folding) ramp with some rungs missing.
(That I never threw away)
I took it apart, cut it to the length of the missing rungs  , bolted/hinged 2 sections of it to the trailer
for the ramps.
Then 1/2 plywood on the bottom so they fold up together. Now a light weight gate & ramp all in one.

(Using up stuff I've saved for years that may be useful some day.)


----------



## bogydave (Apr 29, 2013)

nate379 said:


> I think I have a good sized piece of diamond plate aluminum that I don't have any plans on needing. I'll check tomorrow if I'm in that corner of the shed. If you call for prices make sure your sitting down. Figure about $10-15/sq foot for 1/8".... yes as in $400 area for a sheet.


 
Wonder if it's lighter than ply wood ?
Expensive stuff


----------



## bogydave (Apr 29, 2013)

lukem said:


> If your truck has a sizzor jack it should have no problem getting under the trailer axle and lifting it...bottle jack could be too tall. If you had a cord of wood and and ATV on there it would lift one side of one axle enough to change the tire.
> 
> As for the spare, either mount that on the tongue as pictured or on the outside of the side rail in front of the wheel wells.


 
Plan is to go front middle.
Use the metal I cut out of the front left side to put in a ramp
& make a brace & holder.  2 bolts to to hold it on.

Will have to search for the PU tire jack. Just so I know the what & where & if usable. 
No plans to haul the floor jack in the PU when I go wood cutting  (Yet anyway)

Imagine what an OSHA certified woodcutter, him, his  PU & his trailer would look like.  (no room for wood)


----------



## lukem (Apr 29, 2013)

bogydave said:


> Imagine what an OSHA certified woodcutter, him, his PU & his trailer would look like. (no room for wood)


 
It would probably look more like a guy sitting on a couch cranking up the T-stat.


----------



## HDRock (Apr 29, 2013)

I have been thinking about putting a tool box on the front of my trailer and might have to move the spare, so U might want to think about that before deciding where to mount the spare


----------



## MasterMech (Apr 29, 2013)

lukem said:


> It would probably look more like a guy sitting on a couch cranking up the T-stat.


Probably the less $$ route.


----------



## bogydave (Apr 30, 2013)

lukem said:


> It would probably look more like a guy sitting on a couch cranking up the T-stat.


 
 Saw a cartoon picture with an OSHA cowboy.




Chain saw more dangerous so  would make quite a picture.


----------

